# WTB: mandolin case



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I just acquired an F-Style mandolin

Does anyone know where I can acquire a case without selling the family farm


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

did you try L&M. they have well made reasonably priced cases, sometimes slightly used. probably for under $100 aver range $65. I'm talking new hard cases.
(no affiliation, just a customer)
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish Godin would expand their line of Tric cases to cover other kinds of instruments. They don't provide a lot of crush resistance, but they protect very well against impact.... and are often lighter than the instrument inside them


----------

